# Black Machine B7



## ubarhax (Jun 15, 2008)

How much are these things? I'm guessing they are way expensive considered they are only making 6 this year. 

I really wish they were cheaper because they are gorgeous and I looove thin guitars and this is the thinnest guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 15, 2008)

after the exchange rate the work out to like 4500USD. its our economy's fault though, before people start ripping shit on the pricing


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 16, 2008)

Also, they have stopped production until next year. So you can't place an order with them.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 16, 2008)

theyre taking orders already for the guitars for 09


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wait, only 6 guitars a YEAR?!?!?!?! Thats it??? Why aren't they making more than that? That is VERY slow production. I mean I understand taking time to make an instrument, but even going over every single detail it shouldn't take THAT long.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 16, 2008)

Umm, have you SEEN one? Oh my god, I'm amazed they can do that many, at that quality!!


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 16, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Wait, only 6 guitars a YEAR?!?!?!?! Thats it??? Why aren't they making more than that? That is VERY slow production. I mean I understand taking time to make an instrument, but even going over every single detail it shouldn't take THAT long.



blackmachine is run and operated by one person.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 16, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> theyre taking orders already for the guitars for 09



Order book is filled. 2010 now, if you want a BM. I'm glad I got in when I did


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 16, 2008)

m3ta1head said:


> blackmachine is run and operated by one person.



I just find it a little strange. I guess the guy doesn't do it full time? I mean KxK was basically run by one guy atleast when they first started out and they didn't charge $4500. I remember when they First started, he was willing to build be a custom V for like $1200. Moser Custom Shop was a LOT cheaper when Neal started that up too. I do understand handmade, every detail perfect etc. But all they do is Oiled finishes (for tone purposes I know). I get that. But I guess the point is: The painting process is probably the longest when building guitars So, if its only an oiled finish then you should be able to produce A LOT more than 6 guitars a year and them still be just as amazing as before. 

If I am missing something about these guitars, or just seeing something wrong please let me know. I love blackmachine guitars, I would Love to own one.....but that hurts my brain to comprehend that.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 16, 2008)

ubarhax said:


> How much are these things?



Base price for the B7 is £2300. That includes pretty much anything except fancy top/neck/fingerboard woods.



7deadlysins666 said:


> I just find it a little strange. I guess the guy doesn't do it full time? I mean KxK was basically run by one guy atleast when they first started out and they didn't charge $4500. I remember when they First started, he was willing to build be a custom V for like $1200. Moser Custom Shop was a LOT cheaper when Neal started that up too. I do understand handmade, every detail perfect etc. But all they do is Oiled finishes (for tone purposes I know). I get that. But I guess the point is: The painting process is probably the longest when building guitars So, if its only an oiled finish then you should be able to produce A LOT more than 6 guitars a year and them still be just as amazing as before.
> 
> If I am missing something about these guitars, or just seeing something wrong please let me know. I love blackmachine guitars, I would Love to own one.....but that hurts my brain to comprehend that.



Doug is only building 6 guitars in the next batch because he wants to have the time to develop a few new ideas, and a new model. For the last two years or more, Doug has been completely submerged in orders, leading to massive delays. He still has some of these guitars to finish, then he has 10 B6s (his new lower-priced guitar initial run), before he starts the next batch of guitars.

As far as prices go, Blackmachines are not new to the market, he has been building them for quite a few years now. They initially were between £1250-1500 for a 6 string (_extremely_ reasonable by UK custom prices). EVERY Blackmachine thread seems to degenerate into someone comparing prices directly between the UK and US. Just remember that over here, you'd be hard pushed to get a custom instrument for less that £1700-1900. Given the standard specs on Doug's guitars, I'd say they were really quite reasonable.


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 16, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> Given the standard specs on Doug's guitars, I'd say they were really quite reasonable.



Agreed, whole heartedly.

Doug told me it takes him about a month to finish off a guitar, so I think it's obvious that he's taking 6 orders out of his own choice to do so, and I doubt very much it'll be only 6 guitars he MAKES next year, just 6 orders, like Nolly said, he's got a lot of guitars already on order from him, and I'm sure some of those will spill into next year.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 16, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> Base price for the B7 is £2300. That includes pretty much anything except fancy top/neck/fingerboard woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That makes sense. I wasn't questioning the price at all. JUst the build time. But thanks for clearing that up for me. My brain doesn't hurt thinking about that now!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 16, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> That makes sense. I wasn't questioning the price at all. JUst the build time. But thanks for clearing that up for me. My brain doesn't hurt thinking about that now!



No worries bro


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 16, 2008)

Black Machines are the finest guitars I have played. 

I am pretty gutted I probably wont be able to get another 8 string from him but I think I will try and get a Conklin.


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 16, 2008)

Why doesn't he upscale his shop?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 16, 2008)

Digital Black said:


> Why doesn't he upscale his shop?



Shop? He builds out of a tiny spare room in his house!
The introduction of the B6 line is his way of upscaling production - body blanks and necks are roughly cut by someone else. Everything else is done by him, but he cuts out a lot of the time-consuming aesthetic work, like the binding etc. I'm pretty sure he wants to keep building his other guitars in his current fashion, doing literally as much as possible by hand


----------



## Trespass (Jun 16, 2008)

Doug's work never ceases to amaze me, and I, for one, completely understand the difference in pricing (which has been amply explain in this thread).

2010's a decent time to save up for one anyways.


----------



## heffergm (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking at it... I'd say go Sherman. The BM stands less for Blackmachine in my eyes and more for... ahem, well, nevermind.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 16, 2008)

heffergm said:


> Looking at it... I'd say go Sherman. The BM stands less for Blackmachine in my eyes and more for... ahem, well, nevermind.


----------

